# Intel DH67BL-B3 problematic? your experience with it



## aditya_v (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi guys

Yesterday I went to get a pc build from SMC Nehru Place. When I asked for Intel DH67BL-B3, he immediately said please do not buy intel, specially this one. according to him, that board is incapable to handle  6850 + i5 2500k and a lot of his customers have faced a harrowing time with this. 

He said it repeatedly that I put off my my buying until i could find more about this. So I wanted to find out if he is right? How has been your experience with this? 

The config I was building is this:




Processor	Intel Core i5 2500k
Motherboard	Intel DH67BL-B3
RAM	Corsair 4GBx2 1600DDR3
Graphic Card	AMD 6850
HDD	Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue
DVD Writer	LG 22X SATA DVD
PSU	SeaSonic S12II 520
Case	CoolerMaster e430
UPS	Numeric 800VA


----------



## VarDOS (Jun 11, 2011)

first thing, going with k series processor and H67 is totally wrong. If you are opting for k series processor its better go with P67 board.


----------



## aditya_v (Jun 12, 2011)

VarDOS said:


> first thing, going with k series processor and H67 is totally wrong. If you are opting for k series processor its better go with P67 board.



the difference btw H67 and P67 is over Rs 4500. difference between 2500 and 2500k is around 800 bucks. 
I would hardly be overclocking my system, maybe gfx card, not the CPU. CPU is generally never the bottleneck for most of the time. Infact I would have gone with i3 2100 but my work requires a quad and oodles of RAM.

any recommendations on the board though? The system would also be running linux so compatibility with that is also essential. I heard ASUS boards were having trouble with linux compatibility...


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 12, 2011)

If you are not gonna OC your CPU, then why are you wasting a good 0.8k. Go with i5-2500 instead. But i would suggest you to stick with i5-2400 at 9.2k as i5-2500 costs 1k more for just a mere 200MHz more.
So, save the remaining 1.8k and get a good H67 board instead. But IMO there is no such issue with Intel DH67BL.
Let, others who have this board or know this board comment. But PM our forum member 'sorcerer' to help you in this thread.


----------



## vwad (Jun 12, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> If you are not gonna OC your CPU, then why are you wasting a good 0.8k. Go with i5-2500 instead. But i would suggest you to stick with i5-2400 at 9.2k as i5-2500 costs 1k more for just a mere 200MHz more.
> So, save the remaining 1.8k and get a good H67 board instead. But IMO there is no such issue with Intel DH67BL.
> Let, others who have this board or know this board comment. But PM our forum member 'sorcerer' to help you in this thread.



I second the suggestion regarding i5-2400, go for Asus H67 mobo instead.


----------



## hot zubs (Jun 20, 2011)

bought Core i5 2400 and Intel DH67BL-B3 just 2 days back its working perfectly fine no issues at all...


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Whats the price BTW..??


----------



## hot zubs (Jun 20, 2011)

bought i5 2400 + DH67BL-B3 for 13.8k at bangalore


----------



## warrior047 (Jul 1, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> If you are not gonna OC your CPU, then why are you wasting a good 0.8k. Go with i5-2500 instead. But i would suggest you to stick with i5-2400 at 9.2k as i5-2500 costs 1k more for just a mere 200MHz more.
> So, save the remaining 1.8k and get a good H67 board instead. But IMO there is no such issue with Intel DH67BL.
> Let, others who have this board or know this board comment. But PM our forum member 'sorcerer' to help you in this thread.



Agree.
I have bought Intel DH67BL with i5-2500. No issues as such!
Don't go for i5-2500k if u wanna go for H67.
Also go for i5-2500 only. It rocks!


----------

